# "The boy who always wins -Feliks Zemdegs" Short Documentary



## AlexCube (Jan 12, 2014)

My first documentary! This was just a quick test but hope it's good!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjbbNmhy1u8&list=UUlL6_Q0zykCCDg3P8AkinRA&feature=c4-overview


----------



## Louie (Jan 12, 2014)

Pretty good! I like the way the text looks and all. You should always run it by a native English speaker first though. Just because it's hard to get all of the idioms right (e.g. "run it by someone") without growing up with the language. Good start though and I hope you make a full length documentary about cubing one day. We need a good one! The world needs to know! :-D


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 12, 2014)

Louie said:


> Pretty good! I like the way the text looks and all. You should always run it by a native English speaker first though. Just because it's hard to get all of the idioms right (e.g. "run it by someone") without growing up with the language. Good start though and I hope you make a full length documentary about cubing one day. We need a good one! The world needs to know! :-D


Thanks a lot! It's always nice to get feedback!


----------



## TimMc (Jan 12, 2014)

You might want to contact Feliks et al if you're going to make a documentary.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice!

I agree with Louie about the proofing idea. I did spot a couple of mistakes; it should 'anyone' instead of 'enyone' at 0:11. And should the 'i' be capitalized at 0:26?


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 12, 2014)

From what I should make the next longer documentary?



ThomasJE said:


> Nice!
> 
> I agree with Louie about the proofing idea. I did spot a couple of mistakes; it should 'anyone' instead of 'enyone' at 0:11. And should the 'i' be capitalized at 0:26?



Yes you're quite right but I was in a rush and I'm 12 years old Finnish boy so mistakes sometimes happen


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 12, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> From what I should make the next longer documentary?



Something like the evolution of cubing and how big it's gotten over the last 5 years or so


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 12, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> Something like the evolution of cubing and how big it's gotten over the last 5 years or so


That's cool!


----------



## KongShou (Jan 12, 2014)

You should contact Feliks before using his videos. Copyright. You could get sued.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 12, 2014)

KongShou said:


> You should contact Feliks before using his videos. Copyright. You could get sued.


I'm trying to contact him but he's not answering me


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 12, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> I'm trying to contact him but he's not answering me



Then contact fazdad, and if no response, just don't make it. They won't take that excuse


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Then contact fazdad, and if no response, just don't make it. They won't take that excuse


Well I'm going to delete it tomorrow.


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 12, 2014)

He can be found on Facebook and generally responds to even stupid stuff. If you brought this up, it'd sure catch his attention!!


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 12, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> He can be found on Facebook and generally responds to even stupid stuff. If you brought this up, it'd sure catch his attention!!


It can be a fake profile. He says that he doesn't have a public Facebook in he's YouTube profile. And I don't have a Facebook profile  Could you ask?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 12, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> I'm trying to contact him but he's not answering me



That could be considered a no.


----------



## Faz (Jan 13, 2014)

Yep feel free to use my footage for your videos (this goes for anyone making fast solve compilations etc.)



AlexCube said:


> It can be a fake profile. He says that he doesn't have a public Facebook in he's YouTube profile. And I don't have a Facebook profile  Could you ask?



Yeah I use facebook, but I don't really post cubing stuff on it. I think I'll make a 'like' page sometime soon to help streamline contact + questions. Because currently I'm contacted via twitter, youtube, facebook, email and speedsolving - I barely check all of them every day let alone respond to them.



Coolster01 said:


> Then contact fazdad, and if no response, just don't make it. They won't take that excuse



Haha I'm not that mean am I?


----------



## kcl (Jan 13, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> Haha I'm not that mean am I?



Nah, but in the good ol Midwest, we're used to people being passive aggressive. Not responding would simply be the lazy way of declining XD


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 13, 2014)

Its always polite to ask for permission but I am happy for people to use the videos for something creative. Just make sure you credit the videos and mention Felik's youtube channel.


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 13, 2014)

A Feliks documentary would be awesome!


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 13, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> A Feliks documentary would be awesome!


That could be fun to do!  And if Feliks could give some more information about him


----------



## Dene (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll take the interviews! I'm badass with a microphone creepy voice now.


----------

